
H-1B Abuse: Bay Area Tech Workers from India Paid a Pittance, Feds Say - contourtrails
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/05/01/h-1b-abuse-bay-area-tech-workers-from-india-paid-a-pittance-feds-say/amp/
======
dang
This just had a major discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16974067](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16974067).

Please check before posting.
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=H-1B%20Abuse%20bay%20area&sort...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=H-1B%20Abuse%20bay%20area&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=mercurynews.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=mercurynews.com)
are easy ways.

------
ed312
Non-AMP link: [https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/05/01/h-1b-abuse-bay-
area-t...](https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/05/01/h-1b-abuse-bay-area-tech-
workers-from-india-paid-a-pittance-feds-say/)

------
imjustsaying
>“Cloudwick has never brought _resources_ from India,” Chhabra said. “All the
_resources_ are Master’s students that have educated in U.S. and then we hired
and trained them.”

Is the excavator referring to humans?

------
AboutTheWhisles
All H-1B salaries are public information, broken down by company and position.
In a small to medium sized company you can narrow each entry down to a handful
of people.

~~~
neo4sure
can you supply that information, please ?

